# getting ready to order... phenom ii x3 710 or e7400?



## PennySavre (Mar 7, 2009)

I know the potential benefits of having the phenom II tri-core including the chance that the fourth core might unlock, but I know Intel stuff better. How far do you think I could overclock an E7400 with a decent aftermarket hsf and P5Q Pro motherboard? I'd like to hear a little more than just "get X it's better", is it illogical to choose an E7400 if pricing is similar to the AMD tri-core (Phenom II 710)?

For motherboard I'm considering P5Q Pro on the Intel side or Biostar 790GX on the AMD side.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 7, 2009)

PennySavre said:


> I know the potential benefits of having the phenom II tri-core including the chance that the fourth core might unlock, but I know Intel stuff better. How far do you think I could overclock an E7400 with a decent aftermarket hsf and P5Q Pro motherboard? I'd like to hear a little more than just "get X it's better", is it illogical to choose an E7400 if pricing is similar to the AMD tri-core (Phenom II 710)?
> 
> For motherboard I'm considering P5Q Pro on the Intel side or Biostar 790GX on the AMD side.



OK. The stance of "Intel is just better" is not necessarily true. It is true that AMD caps on performance before Intel does. However, the Phenom II chips rival the Q9xxx series. So, based on what I've seen the tri core PII will probably perform on par, clock for clock to a e8400 or e8500, though it will not overclock quite as high. You also have to consider that you can get a high end AMD board for the cost of a midrange Intel s775. 

So, unless you are looking at a high end rig, AMD offers quite a bit of value for your dollar, and a tri core rig will suit you will as a budget gamer. 

Now, if you wanted to go high end, nothing can touch the i7.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 7, 2009)

e7400 24/7, an easy 4Ghz on stock cooling. ALTHOUGH the tri will be better in multithreaded area giving it a longer lifespan. How long do you plan on owning this build?

I had just recently went through this myself but I couldn't afford the tri core. It's all dependent on what you will be doing with your PC.


----------



## PennySavre (Mar 7, 2009)

I'll probably keep the mobo + processor for about 1.5 years. Pricing between the two things I mentioned is similar, but neither motherboard which I mentioned, which I will probably end up getting (P5Q Pro for Intel or Biostar 790GX for AMD) are really the high-end of high-end... they might be considered mid-range.


----------



## scope54 (Mar 7, 2009)

i think if you can afford it go for the x3 720 for i think about $30 more (usd) and it will be better then the e7400


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 7, 2009)

the x 710 will overclock very good and it will outperfom the e7400. also for 150 dollars u can get a gigabyte ud4 790gx and overclock A LOT


----------



## PennySavre (Mar 7, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> the x 710 will overclock very good and it will outperfom the e7400. also for 150 dollars u can get a gigabyte ud4 790gx and overclock A LOT


I thought of the Gigabyte board but wasn't sure if it was much better than the Biostar 790GX. Is there a reason to choose it instead?


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 7, 2009)

yes. all solid caps, ultra durable 3, mosfet cooling, perfect layout, the first 6 ghz oc on the phenom ii was done on the same board without the ud3 but now that has it overclock better.

the biostar isnt bad but for everything it has the gigabyte kick ass


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 7, 2009)

A 710 would be a much better choice. The L3 cache, extra core and overclockability would pull it ahaid.


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 8, 2009)

vilama123456 said:


> Cosmetic Surgery UK
> Electronic cigarette super mini



"cough" spammer "cough" , just kidding


----------



## niko084 (Mar 8, 2009)

I would grab the Phenom II, there is rumor that you can unlock the 4th core also, but don't expect it. Could be a cool bonus though.


----------



## PennySavre (Mar 8, 2009)

thx will probably get Gigabyte UD4H + Phenom ii 710. Or for a similar price I could get one of those 8+1 phase Asus M4A78-E boards which seem solid + a Phenom X4 BE 9850, or a P5Q Deluxe + E5200. So of those choices, the Phenom ii 710 option is probably best?


----------



## Gerelt (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd go with the 710


----------



## r9 (Mar 8, 2009)

I would get PII 710 because I`m little bored with intels. I think 710 is more fun.


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 8, 2009)

if u can get the asus and the 9850 then do it. it oc very well . then when u got more money just add a phenom 2


----------



## niko084 (Mar 8, 2009)

Skip the crap old Phenom Quad, a core2 will keep up with it and beat it.

Get a Phenom 2, or go Intel.


----------

